# 'Nother Spanish Loop Fork



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Smitty once made a Spanish-loop fork using the following method. And Frogman uses the "shelf" on the side of his forks sometimes to help with holding on to your slingshot. Here is how I put these two ideas to work.









I had stopped making tabbed shooters because of my hand problems, so Smitty turned me on to using thread and a fly-tying bobbin, which took me a while to learn but now I'm loving it. Smitty is very generous not only with his knowledge but with stuff, too. He sent me two bobbins and a whole bunch of thread. It's awesome how strong a wrap you can get using thread that is so thin I can hardly see it.


























This is a fine shooter. It's got 18-42 tubes from Truly Texas and a pouch from Jim Harris on it. I put a marble right through a soda can at 10 yards on the very first shot.

And here's my little Spanish family of slingshots.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

. . . well the church lady liked it.









_That's nice, dear. Now run along like a good boy._


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Those look great.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice pair.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Look great DH


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

loving those,both look pukka


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like both, but I think the little dark one with the thumb support is a real stunner. nice work.
Martin


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like them very much. You made a great work and good idea to make the couple. Bravo!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> . . . well the church lady liked it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That happens! I posted a video last week that I really liked and thought "man, they're really going to dig this one!", and... 0 replies.
Nice fork, btw!
I like the chunkified demensions. It's an unusual shape and looks like a good fit.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's nice to get a little reaction.
@MJ: what video? I maybe didn't see it. This forum is getting too big.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great work..

I have a questions on the last pic How could you tell which one was the girl and which was the boy?









LGD


----------



## slingshoot (Jul 15, 2011)

The _"Hermano"_ looks spectacular.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant looking shooters dh


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks guys. It's nice to get a little reaction.
> @MJ: what video? I maybe didn't see it. This forum is getting too big.


 The one about "my favorite natural".
You commented on it in the "rebellious" forum.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay Bobby. The young girl has a mouthful of laughter, the old woman (stripy shirt indeed!) is a church lady so please have some respect you heathen; and whatever it is in their tea you'll certainly never qualify as nice enough to ever get any. (And it's really good sh!t too.)

@ LGD: If you have to ask . . .

As for the rest of youse: thanks for your kind comments.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh alright you can have some. Jus' come to the meeting next Tuesday.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I really like those DH, never tried the spanish loops but I'm going to have to. Great job!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------

